# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  2014er YT Industries Tues 2.0 LTD

## noox

Auch heuer gibt's wieder das Tues 2.0 in der Limited Edition. 3000 Euro für Top Marzocchi Fahrwerk, Renthal Cockpit, XO Bremsen und Schaltung, Deemax Ultimate. Gewicht: 16,4 kg ohne Pedale.

www.yt-industries.com/shop/in...oduct&info=372
(Zur Zeit ist die Seite teilweise überlastet)

*Ausstattungs-Highlights*


MARZOCCHI 380 C2R2 TI FedergabelMARZOCCHI Moto C2R DämpferMAVIC Deemax Ultimate LaufradsatzE13 LG1R KurbelSRAM XO Schaltwerk und SchalthebelAVID XO Trail BremsenRENTHAL Integra Vorbau und Fatbar Lenker 

Zu bestellen am 11.12.2013, innerhalb von 10 Tagen bezahlen. Im März 2014 wird geliefert.



 [Galerie]
								




 [Galerie]
								




 [Galerie]
								


PS: Das ist keine Werbung, aber die YT-Räder sind für ihr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bekannt. Und besonders das Limited ist nicht nur für Einsteiger interessant. Letztes Jahr gab's teilweise große Probleme mit den BOS-Fahrwerken (insbesondere auch Support, da der direkt von Frankreich aus gemacht wurde). Ähnlich günstige Direkt-Versender-Angebote gibt es auch von ProPain Bikes oder Canyon.

----------


## willi

Optisch gefällts mir. da wirds wieder ein paar Gabeln im Bikemarkt geben. :Wink:  Obwohl man glaube ich die YT OEM diesmal gleich erkennt.

----------


## nailen

> Optisch gefällts mir. 
> 
> da wirds wieder ein paar Gabeln im Bikemarkt geben. Obwohl man glaube ich die YT OEM diesmal gleich erkennt.


Weiß net ob die wer verkaufen will außer sie funktioniert gar nicht  :Big Grin: !
Gefallen tuts ma schon aber i wart noch 1 Jahr ^^

----------


## Gonzo0815

Optisch find ich´s jetzt net sooooo pricklend. 
Irgendwie lieblos zusammengewürfelt. Fahrwerk wäre aber genau meins  :Big Grin: 
Die Deemax passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht ins Bild. Da wär mir was anderes lieber. 

Aber der Preis ist auf jeden Fall heiß!

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Die Gabel hätte schwarz sein sollen. Würde besser passen.
Aber geiles Ding. Die BOS hat bei mir übrigens das ganze Jahr gehalten. :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

ich hätte das schwarz beim rahmen design weck gelassen, würde dann nach BMW M Performance aussehen  :Wink: 
und die deemax gefallen mir auch nicht

----------


## noox

Der Steuerkopfbereich mit dem Schwarz gefällt ma auch net so unbedingt. Die gelben Deemax gefallen mir eigentlich bei gar keinem Bike. Vielleicht bei einem mit rotem Rahmen und sonst schwarz. Allerdings ist das auch schon wieder seit ziemlich lang abgelutscht. 

Bin generell kein so Fan von Systemlaufräder mehr. Wenn was kaputt wird, ist eine Reparatur viel umständlicher.

Ansonsten ist die Aussstattung schon verdammt fein und für den Preis sowieso der Wahnsinn.

----------


## Killuha

Wie schnell sie sich wieder von BOS getrennt haben...  :Wink: 

Wie immer gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, obwohl die Farbgebung mir nicht sonderlich zusagt. 

Bin schon sehr froh, dass ich ein Schwarz/Rot/Weiß/Goldenes YT hab.

Ich wünsche natürlich allen die eins Bestellen viel Glück mit dem Bike und dass sie nicht die gleiche Anzahl an Problemen haben wie ich  :Wink: 

Der Rahmen (der ja gerade von YT ist) ist TOP, leider waren die Komponenten damals das genaue Gegenteil.

Edit: Mittlerweile läuft bei mir übrigens alles  :Smile:

----------


## easyrider23

hatte mir ja auch das LTD 2012 bestellt

 -Lieferzeit wurde eingehalten
 -konnte nachträglich noch die Pedale dazuordern ( sollte aber eig. selbstverständlich sein)
 -bekam immer in 2-3 Tagen eine Antwort auf meine Mails

 -hatte einen defekten Freilauf beim E-thirteen Hinterradl (2-3 Wochen aufs Neue! gewartet)
 -habe von defketen Idylle Gabeln gehört (hatte bis jetz keine Probleme)
 - habe von defekten Renthal Vorbauten gehört (war keine Montageanleitung dabei und YT hat dann éine nach Monaten nachgereicht - da dürften ein paar den Vorbau  zu fest angezogen haben  :Smile: )

-Es gab auch Beschwerden über mangelndes Infomaterial (Montage/Betriebsanleitungen)

----------


## easyrider23

Hat es eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Rahmen selbst oder dem Stoy Dämpfer gegeben.
Wie waren eigentlich die sonst so kritisierten Fertigungstoleranzen beim Hinterbau?
Bei meinem wars ok bin ihn aber nie gefahren.

----------


## nailen

Der Rahmen  ist schon ziemlich ausgereift und brechen "nicht mehr",
die erste Serie vom selben Rahmen war da anders.

----------


## TimTim

Also ich finde das Design mit dem Schwarzen oder auch im gesammten gut. Bin sehr gespannt darauf wie das Fahrwerk so ist.

----------


## Xtian

Ich freu mich schon wenn die ersten über ihr kaputtes Fahrwerk schimpfen! zumindestens wie es bei BOS war. Bei dem Preis muss man sich hoffentlich im Klaren sein, dass die Komponenten denen im Aftermarket weit hinten nach stehen

----------


## rush_dc

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Hersteller nur für yt a andere produktionslinie fahren, das würde mehr kosten als was sie sich sparen würden.
Außerdem gab es bis jetzt nur bei bos ärger und da sieht man jetzt eben das teuer nicht immer gut ist und gute Werbung ist sowas auf keinen fall für Bos. Bei den Mz-und  Rockshocks gabeln/Dämpfern  hat's bis jetzt bei den Yt Bikes ja nix gegeben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger als bei afternarket Produkten. 
Ich persönlich kenne auch 2 Leute die ihre Bos Afternarket Gabeln nach kurzer Zeit einschicken mussten ewig gewartet haben und jetzt schlussendlich beide sich andere Gabeln geholt haben...

----------


## tabletop

Haha die Yt-Vorurteile sind einfach nicht auszumerzen. Ja sicher Bos baut bewusst minderwertige Oem-Teile damit die Leute brav ihren überteuerten Aftermarketkram kaufen. Ging sicher voll auf die Strategie.  :Big Grin: 

Der Grund ist einfach das vor dem LTd-deal kaum jemand das Zeug gefahren ist. Wenn ein Produkt nicht ausgereift ist zeigt sich das am ehesten wenn auf einmal ein paar hundert Leute damit rumfahren.

----------


## Xtian

Aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass YT Gabeln von BOS aufgekauft haben, die BOS nicht verkauft hätten da sie Ausschusswaren waren. Nicht umsonst werden die Bikes so günstig denn mit A-Ware würde das das doppelte kosten. Geschenkt wird da auch nix

Aber natürlich ist die Taktik von YT und BOS nicht geschickt, weil die machen sich damit gewaltig den Ruf kaputt

----------


## easyrider23

hmmm vielleicht weißt du da ja mehr - aber so ganz glauben kann ich das nicht.
Weiß auch nicht wie das rechtlich so ist - naiv wie ich bin würd ich mal behaupten es muss das drinn sein was draufsteht egal ob ich das Ding einzeln oder im Verbund mit anderen Teilen kaufe.

Es gibt auch enorme preisliche Unterschiede zwischen Aftermarket und OEM beim Händlereinkauf (wennst als Radlhersteller 300 Gabeln orderst is was anders als wenn 30 über eine HP verkauft werden.)

Wenns bei den Idylle Gabeln so war, wars glaub ich eher ein "Versehen" als bewußt gemacht.
Vielleicht hätte YT bei den Gabeln noch a End- Qualitätskontrolle machen sollen die bei Bos nicht gemacht wurde da OEM Gabeln oder was auch immer...

Es hat sicher ein paar defekte Idylle (ausm YT aber auch einzeln gek.) gegeben aber viel "Bad Publicity" stammte auch von einfachen Userfehlern.
Hier war es eher ein Veräumniss einer Endkunden (anfänger) freundlichen Betriebsanleitung.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ausschuss halte ich auch für Blödsinn.
Möglich das es B-Ware war, also durch irgendeinen kleineren Mangel (nicht die Funktion betreffend) nicht für den Aftermarket geeignet.

Betriebswirtschaftlich wäre es Wahnsinn ein Produkt auf den Markt zu werfen das eigentlich Ausschuss wäre. Die Rechnung kann nie und nimmer aufgehen.

Bei MZ glaub ich nicht das ähnliches passieren wird wie bei BOS. Die sind zu lange dabei als das ihnen sowas passieren würde.

Im übrigen ob OEM oder nicht ist komplett egal wenn z.B. 380 C2R2 draufsteht, muss auch 380 C2R2 drinn sein. Sonst muss es über eine Ergänzung oder andere Artiklebezeichnung ersichtlich sein dass es das nicht ist. Gut zu sehne an den Fox 40ern die so verkauft werden, da haben die OEM Gabeln meist eine eingeschränkte Funktion und demnach auch eine andere Typenbezeichnung als die Aftermarket Gabeln.

----------


## tabletop

> Betriebswirtschaftlich wäre es Wahnsinn ein Produkt auf den Markt zu werfen das eigentlich Ausschuss wäre. Die Rechnung kann nie und nimmer aufgehen.


Eben. Warum sollte Bos das machen? Jeder Trottel kann sich ausmalen dass das nach hinten losgehen muss. Das ist einfach die übliche Folklore im Zusammenhang mit Yt.

Vor paar Jahren ist mal eine Oem-Preisliste von Fox durchs Netz gegeistert. Da hat die 40 so um die 500€ gekostet und auf 4chan hat mal ein Specihändler ein paar Screenshots seines Händlereinkaufsportals gemacht. Wer in Mathe aufgepasst hat wird feststellen dass man sehr wohl mit so 'nem Angebot Geld verdienen kann ohne B-Ware zu verwenden.

----------


## noox

> Ich freu mich schon wenn die ersten über ihr kaputtes Fahrwerk schimpfen! zumindestens wie es bei BOS war. Bei dem Preis muss man sich hoffentlich im Klaren sein, dass die Komponenten denen im Aftermarket weit hinten nach stehen


Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Die Hersteller würden sich ja ins eigene Fleisch beißen, wenn die denselben Produktnamen draufschreiben aber schlechteres Zeugs verbauen. Grad bei YT-Käufer. Das sind häufig Einsteiger. Wenn die zufrieden sind, kaufen die vielleicht beim nächsten Bike wieder dieselben Federelemente etc. Umgekehrt, wenn das Graffl net geht, dann wollen sie es extra nicht mehr... Diese Situationen kennt ja jeder.

Bei BOS war ja ein Problem der schlechte Support. Bei BOS gab's das Problem ja früher auch. Dann wurden BOS-Teile auch beim deutschen Vertrieb direkt repariert (und nicht nur in Frankreich). Aber YT dürfte da einen Vertrag gemacht haben, dass deren BOs-Teile nur bei Frankreich und nicht beim deutschen Vertrieb repariert werden. (soweit ich das mitbekommen habe)

----------


## georg

> Aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich


 Na dann her mit deiner sicheren Quelle. Quellenangabe gehören zu einer fundierten Aussage dazu. Sonst ist das nur blablaquatsch.




> YT Gabeln von BOS aufgekauft haben, die BOS nicht verkauft hätten da sie Ausschusswaren waren


 Natürlich sind OEM Produkte sehr oft nicht ident mit Retailware, aber das bewußt  Ausschuß verkauft wurde, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Kann das auch nicht glauben, da es sonst wesentlich mehr Probleme gegeben hätte, als bekannt wurden.

Daher: Begründung oder das ist nur FUD.

Zum Topic: Optisch finde ich das Radl einfach nur häßlich. Das schlagt sich doch hinten und vorne.  :Musing:  Aber Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Je öfter ich mir das Bike anschaue desto hässlicher wird´s.

Sieht aus wie bei einer Resteverwertung. Oh wir haben gelbe Laufräder, viel weissen Lack und noch ein paar Restfarben. Lassen wir mal eine Farbenblinden auf unseren Rahmen los.
Bisher fand ich das Design eigentlich sehr ansprechen, nicht zu aufdringlich aber doch eigenständig und zeitgemäß, aber das jetzt  :Puke:

----------


## tabletop

> Natürlich sind OEM Produkte sehr oft nicht ident mit Retailware

 Oft? Mir fällt das spontan nix ein. Gibt halt so ein paar Sachen wie die 40 open bath aber das ist ja keine Katze im Sack. Das wäre rechtlich sowieso angreifbar wenn in dem Fall 40 RC2 stehen würde.

----------


## willi

So unterschiedlich kann geschmack sein. Ich fand optisch das 2012 LTD Super, das 2013 LTD war optisch  ein bisschen fad. Das 14er find ich wieder interessant.

Und die gelben Deemax passen auch. 

Na gut, ich finde zu einfärbige Bikes  sowieso langweilig.

I mags halt bunt :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zu OEM gibt eine gute Erläuterung auf Besser Biken:www.besserbiken.at/oem-bikeko...-bedeutet-dies

----------


## rush_dc

Mir gefällts bis auf die gelben deemax echt gut, Bikes in Einheitsfarben gibt's eh wie Sand am Meer.

----------


## Killuha

Es waren ja nicht nur BOS-Gabeln die betroffen waren.

z.B. E13 Nabe. 

Vorgeschichte: Mein Mechaniker Spezi hat mein Bike wieder mal durchgecheckt und mich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Lager in der Hinteren Nabe ziemlich schnell rau gelaufen sind. 

Ich hab dann mit YT lang hin und her geschrieben und dort ist raus gekommen, dass das Problem bekannt ist dass sich die Lager sehr schnell selbst zerstören und sich dadurch der Leerlauf festfressen kann.

Es hätte da schon längst eine Rückrufaktion seitens E13 geben sollen. Warum in die Richtung noch nichts passiert ist könnten sie mir aber auch nicht sagen. Anscheinend hat man bei E13 ein neues System für die Nabe entwickelt und auf das soll umgebaut werden.

Ich hab sie dann gebeten mir die Nabe einfach zuzuschicken, damit ich schneller wieder fahren gehen kann.

Daraufhin habens mir lang und breit reingedrückt, dass das vom Vertrag her nicht geht und ich das Laufrad unbedingt einschicken muss.

Man Laufrad war 3 Wochen weg und 1 Woche bevor ich's zurückbekommen hab, geistert durchs gelbe Forum, dass alle LTD. Besitzer eine neue Naben zugeschickt bekommen haben... Diese Inkonsequenz ist zum Speibm...

Edit: Den Vorwurf, dass die meisten Probleme mit der BOS Gabel vom Benutzer verursacht werden, will ich so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen  :Wink: 

Beim 1. Einschicken war die Dichtung zwischen Luft & Öl Einheit defekt. So schlecht kann ich die Gabel gar net einstellen dass ich eine Dichtung zerstöre  :Big Grin: 

Beim zweiten Mal hats mir dann kurz nachdem ich sie von der 1. Reparatur zurück bekommen habe das ÖL bei den Standrohren in großen Mengen rausgedrückt. 

Mich hat dann sogar YT angerufen und nachgefragt was ich denn bitte mit der Gabel gemacht habe. 
Bis das Paket bei ihnen in Deutschland war, war schon der ganze Karton mit Öl vollgelaufen. 

Zur Info: Nach dem 1. Service bei BOS hatte ich die Gabel nicht 1x im Einsatz. Ich habe sie nur ins Rad gebaut und bin eine Runde im Hof damit gefahren und schon dann ist der Defekt zum Vorschein gekommen.

Ich fahr jetzt mittlerweile seit August die Boxxer und hatte seitdem keine Probleme mehr.

----------


## Speedtrip

Ich finde das neue LTD sehr gelungen und das Fahrwerk alleine wäre schon Grund für mich das Bike zu kaufen. Schön wie sie versucht haben das Gelb der deemax im Rahmen irgendwie unterzubringen. Siehe Logo  :Big Grin:  ... ich finde die Laufräder trotzdem scheisse. die passen nirgends rein. Trotzdem, geiles Bike.

----------


## tabletop

Deemax kriegt man immer los und für das Geld kauft man sich dann was schönes leichtes und vor allem breites in der Farbe seiner Wahl.

----------


## noox

> Es waren ja nicht nur BOS-Gabeln die betroffen waren.
> 
> z.B. E13 Nabe. 
> 
> Vorgeschichte: Mein Mechaniker Spezi hat mein Bike wieder mal durchgecheckt und mich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Lager in der Hinteren Nabe ziemlich schnell rau gelaufen sind. 
> 
> Ich hab dann mit YT lang hin und her geschrieben und dort ist raus gekommen, dass das Problem bekannt ist dass sich die Lager sehr schnell selbst zerstören und sich dadurch der Leerlauf festfressen kann.
> 
> Es hätte da schon längst eine Rückrufaktion seitens E13 geben sollen. Warum in die Richtung noch nichts passiert ist könnten sie mir aber auch nicht sagen. Anscheinend hat man bei E13 ein neues System für die Nabe entwickelt und auf das soll umgebaut werden.
> ...


Das mit den Lagern ist generell eine blöde Geschichte. Da gibt's bei vielen Herstellern Probleme. Auch ist's ein bisschen Glückssache und es hängt auch davon ab, wie man das Bike wäscht bzw. ob man auch viel im Gatsch fährt.

2010 war das Innenlager meiner FSA Gravity Light innerhalb weniger Wochen (war ziemlich ein Sauwetter damals Anfang der Saison) festgefressen. Zerlegen WD40 und neu Fetten hat's noch ein Jahr drübergerettet. 2012 bei der Descendant war nach einem halben Jahr nix mehr zu machen. Fahr seither ein Hope-Lager. Im Cane Creek Angleset haben sie letztes Jahr auch nicht mal ein Jahr gehalten. Heuer habe ich mein Bike so gut wie nie mit Hochdruckreiniger gewaschen - trotzdem schon wieder Festfress-Anzeichen. 

Heuer war bei meinem Enduro nach wenigen Wochen (immer im Gatsch) das Freilauflager festgefressen (sündteure Tune Kong Nabe). Mit WD40 und neu Fetten hat es die Saison fast überstanden. Seit einigen Wochen läuft aber jetzt sowohl die Nabe als auch das Innenlager rau. Außerdem ist's nach ein paar Tagen im Keller halb-festgefressen und läuft erst wieder nach ein paar Meter. Am WE ist mir auch Spiel in der hinteren Nabe aufgefallen.

Bei Lager gibt's also generell häufig Probleme. Nicht jeder kann sich aber selber helfen. Lager sind nicht immer so einfach selber zum Tauschen. Wenn man noch Garantieleistung hat, will man das auch gar nicht machen. Ich hab's zwar in letzter Zeit öfters gemacht und trotz vorhandenere Gewährleistung selber rapariert. Aber ein Risiko ist das immer.

Und grad YT-Käufer sind ja häufig oft junge Fahrer, Anfänger, oft noch nicht so viel Geld. Da hat man noch nicht so viel Erfahrung oder kann sich nicht eben noch ein Laufrad oder andere Gabel kaufen. Da wär's sicher nicht Schlecht, wenn YT mehr auf Haltbarkeit schaut, als immer den letzten Schrei haben zu müssen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja, Glücksache ist das mit den Lagern weniger.

Es ist die Pflege die´s macht  :Wink: 
Mit einem HD Strahler wäscht man sein Bike einfach nicht, egal wie dreckig. Oder man vermindert den Druck so weit das er dem eines Gartenschlauchs entspricht.

Wenn die Lager dann bis zu ersten Service überleben, reinigen und Randvoll mit Fett! Schon lebt man glücklich und zufrieden.
Einzig bei den Naben würd ich das so nicht machen. Da dort wirklich ganze Umdrehungen gemacht werden und das bei relativ hohen Drehzahlen, im Vergleich zum Rest. 
Leider finden halt immer mehr Chinalager ihren Einsatz, ersetzt man die durch hochwertige Lager (FAG ...) ist ein Ausfall auch unwahrschinlicher. Sowieso sollten am DHler nur 2RS Lager zum Einsatz kommen, also die mit dem Dichtringen (Spritzwasser).

----------


## noox

Wie tust du dann im Bikepark? Du musst das Bike waschen wegen Gondel - bei jeder Fahrt. Heuer hab ich den Strahl - wenn möglich - immer so weit wie möglich reduziert, dass halt grad noch in vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit was runter geht. Trotzdem geht Wasser rein. (Schlauch mit Düse, nicht Hochdruckreiniger.) Und das geht voll auf diverse Lager. 

Umgekehrt meine Hope-Naben. Ich hab Jahrelang nur mit Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt. Bei denen von 2006 habe ich jetzt 1x hinten und 2x vorne Lager getauscht. Vorbau hatte ich auch nur mit dem Angleset Probleme - die liegen auch ziemlich exponiert. Haltbare Innenlager sind scheinbar generell selten, wobei zumindest die alten Innenlager eh günstig sind. 

Also ich hab seit heuer erstmals nicht mehr mit Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt (früher jedesmal), Es ist a bissl besser, aber es hängt auch entscheidend vom Material ab.

Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass man mit einem Kübel Wasser mit etwas Spülmittel und vernünftige Bürsten (hab ma das Muc-Off-Bürstenset besorgt), genauso schnell reinigt, wie mit dem Hochdruckreiniger. Zumindest ist bei mir der Kübel viel schneller her- und weggeräumt, als der Hochdruckreiniger aufgebaut und dann wieder versorgt. Reinigen geht zwar mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ein bisschen schneller, aber ohne Muc Off (oder ähnlichem) hast dann nach dem Trocknen wieder die braunen Flecken oben. Mit etwas Spülmittel im Eimer, kann man sich das sparen.

----------


## willi

Ein HD Reiniger hat wirklich nichts am Bike verloren. In den Parks gibts ja auch nur die normalen Gartenschläuche. 

Bürste, Gartenschlauch, ein Reiniger wie MucOff (Oder ähnlich )  und gut ist.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Gorned woschn und fertig. Die grobe Supm geht eh mit jedem Minigartenschlauch runter.

----------


## willi

Ja und deshalb kann ma auf deinen Häfn schon fast Kartoffeln anbauen.  :Smile:

----------


## Killuha

> Mit einem HD Strahler wäscht man sein Bike einfach nicht, egal wie dreckig. Oder man vermindert den Druck so weit das er dem eines Gartenschlauchs entspricht.


Das is mir schon klar, hab ich ja auch nicht gemacht. Laut YT war das einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion seitens E13. Wie weit das der Wahrheit entspricht kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Mehr als Gartenschlauch tu ich meinem Bike net an. Wenns im Bikepark nur HD Strahler gibt, dann wasch ich das Bike gar net und lass den Dreck eintrocknen.

----------


## Red

Wird schon eine Fehlkonstruktion sein, wenn sie jetzt allen betroffenen ein Umrüstkit mit geänderter Achse schicken.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Wird schon eine Fehlkonstruktion sein, wenn sie jetzt allen betroffenen ein Umrüstkit mit geänderter Achse schicken.


Das mit Sicherheit, sonst gäbs die Flächendeckende Tauschaktion ja net.

@ Noox, in wecheln Parks fährst du, wo man das Bike bei jeder Bergfahrt waschen muss  :Confused: 
Ich wasch mein Bike höchstens vor dem Heimfahren und sonst nur daheim.

Sicher gibt es exponierte Stellen, aber grad dort (z.B. Steuersatz) mach ich das Lager randvoll mit Fett und ruh is. Einzig bei dem Naben würd ich davon abraten, da es einem sonst alles wieder rausdrückt und die Sauerei perfekt ist.

Ich fahr mit der Taktik recht gut muss ich sagen.

----------


## noox

Saalbach-X-Line, Milka-Line. Zuletzt hab ich so ein Schild auch am Reiterkogel gesehen. Da war's aber nicht extra dreckig - hat keiner was gesagt.

Steinach am Brenner musst auch jedesmal waschen, wenn das Bike dreckig ist.

----------


## q_FTS_p

In Maribor musst auch "waschen" (Unterrohr und Reifen halbwegs sauber machen).

----------


## klamsi

> @ Noox, in wecheln Parks fährst du, wo man das Bike bei jeder Bergfahrt waschen muss 
> Ich wasch mein Bike höchstens vor dem Heimfahren und sonst nur daheim.


Ich kenn keinen Park außer vl. den am Semmering in demst das Bike nicht waschen musst. Selbst in Maribor kriegens mittlerweile die Krise sobalds a bissi zu Regnen beginnt.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## willi

> in wecheln Parks fährst du, wo man das Bike bei jeder Bergfahrt waschen muss 
> Ich wasch mein Bike höchstens vor dem Heimfahren und sonst nur daheim.


In den meisten Parks, mit Ausnahme Semmerl, musst du dein Bike vor der Gondelfahrt grob waschen, wenns dreckig ist.

Du fahrst ja nur wenns schön ist, darum kannst das nicht wissen :Big Grin:   :Evil:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hehe, so is des halt mit die Schönwetter Biker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glenmor

find i sowieso sehr sinnvoll; bike waschen dass da gondlboden nit dreckig wird u selba sitzt man mitm dreckigen zeug auf der bank  :Confused:

----------


## easyrider23

noch zu den Naben - 

war im August am Semmering fahren bin dann glei voleé nach der letzten Abfahrt zum Schlauch und das Radl vorsichtig nass gemacht, auf Lager und Naben Tratlager usw nat. aufgepasst. 
Wollt dann zum Auto rollen - da hats mich nach paar Metern fast vom Radl ghaut (gscheiter Schlag auf den Pedalen) - Freilauf festgefressen.

habs zaus mal aufgemacht - eine von den Sperrklinken hats aus der Verankerung gerissen und hat sich zwischen Innen und Außenkörper verkeilt und festgerieben.
Habs probiert die Sperrklinke wieder einzupassen aber die hatte schon so viel Spiel dass nach dem Zusammenbau und ein paar Probeläufen wieder fest gefressen war.

Also wieder die Klinke reingelegt und so defekt wieder zusammen und zu YT.
Hatte noch ein hope2 729 Ersatzlaufrad deswegen wars bei mir nicht so dramatisch mit den Lieferzeiten.

Konnte auch im Freilauf keine Verschmutzung sehen nur die Späne von dem AluMagnesiumirgendwas des Nabengehäuses. 
Könnten hier die Fertigungstoleranzen und ein Temperaturunterschied (zuerst heiß dann sofort kaltes Wasser und dann gleich losgefahren) auch so einen Defekt verursachen?
Wenn da eine Verschmutzung sowas verursacht dann muss ich doch dann im Freilauf was finden?

2 Tage nachdem das neue Laufrad  wieder bei mir war hat sich YT gemeldet und wollte wissen ob hier noch was im Paket dabei war ausser das Laufradl - wollten mir aber nicht sagen um was es sich hier handeln sollte - "ah is also nix dabei gewesen na dann dürft sichs um einen Irrtum gehandelt haben bla bla"  ???

----------


## Gonzo0815

Der Temp. Unterschied darf so was nicht verursachen. Außerdem hätts dir da auch die Bremsscheibe verziehen müssen. Da die viel heißer wird als die Nabe.

Aber kann schon sein das es durch zu große Toleranzen dazu gekommen ist.

----------


## easyrider23

Fertigungstoleranzen is vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, bei dem Freilauf der E13 Nabe dürfte ja eben von Haus aus etwas nicht gepasst haben.

Da sich der Freilauf unmittelbar nach dem Waschen festgefressen hatte, kein Dreck, Sand oder irgendwas außer ein bisschen Schmieröl und Abriebmaterial von der Nabe selbst in dem Freilauf zu finden war, hab ich mir gedacht kanns nur Zufall sein oder der Temperaturunterschied  hat sich positiv auf den Fertigungsfehler und somit sehr negativ auf meinen Freilauf ausgewirkt.  :Big Grin: 
Wobei ich nicht weiß wie warm/heiß so ein E13 Freilauf werden kann.

-geb schon zu is vielleicht doch ein bisl weit hergeholt

----------


## noox

Entweder Zufall, oder es ist doch irgendein Fremdkörper reingekommen, der sich beim Waschen blöd platziert hat, dass es zur Blockade kam.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Habe auch die e13 Naben.
Das war definitiv ein Konstruktionsfehler. Habe das Nachrüstkit bekommen und eingebaut.
Grund für das mögliche Festfressen war ein mögliches "Zuvielanziehen" der Nabe. Wenn mit zuviel Drehmoment angezogen wurde, hat der Freilauf gscheite Axialkräfte bekommen, was dann wohl zum Zerfressen der Sperrklinken geführt hat. Außerdem sind die neuen Naben (oder umgebaut) auch bedienungsfreundlicher. Man braucht kein Spezialwerkzeug die Nabe zu öffnen, nur für die Kassette. Und die Mutter wird jetzt mit einer gscheiten Inbusschraube blockiert, statt mit diesen kleinen Madenschrauben.
Um die Nabe umzubauen, musste ich extra zwei Schlüssel mit dem Winkelschleifer zuschleifen...

MMn war das purer Zufall, dass sich die Nabe nach dem Waschen gefressen hat. Glück im Unglück würd ich mal sagen. Bei einer Highspeed Passage wär das kein Spaß.

----------


## Sorbas

Sind die BOS Teile wirklich so fehleranfällig ? Mich hätt ja das Wicked Pro angelacht, aber wenn ich das les....naja ist eh schon ausverkauft lt. Homepage...ich frage mich ob es da heuer auch wieder eine LTD Serie geben wird...lg

----------


## Killuha

Von den BOS Enduro Gabeln habe ich noch nichts schlechtes gehört, muss dabei aber auch zugeben nie genau danach gesucht zu haben. Das Problem ist einfach, dass du die Gabel wenn du sie über YT beziehst immer zur BOS-Zentrale nach Frankreich schicken musst. 

Mich lässt da einfach das Gefühl nicht los, dass die "Franzosen-Style" einfach immer irgendwas Hinpfuschen beim Service. 

Wenn du die im Aftermarket kaufst, bekommst du die Gewährleistung über Sports Nut (Deutschland). 
Die sind was man so aus dem gelben Forum liest ziemlich auf Zack.

----------


## 08willi15

Aloha,

mein Sohnemann fährt das letztjährige Tues LTD. Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme am Bike festzustellen. Weder an BOS Gabel, Dämpfer oder an der e13 Nabe => läuft nach wie vor alles cremig! Auch bei meinem Wicked PRO gabs keinerlei Probleme, obwohl es in Leogang nicht geschont wurde.

Für mich sind in erster Linie die Ausstattung und die Funktion der Teile entscheidend. Erst dann kommt die Optik. Wenn es jemand überhaupt nicht gefällt gibt’s zwei Möglichkeiten: umlackieren, oder einfach nicht bestellen………….

Frage an alle, die bereits Tues-Fahrer sind:

Mein Kollege ist mit 1,83 genau an der Grenze zwischen M und L Rahmen. (Gewicht inkl. Knochen und Ausrüstung 75kg). Zu welcher Rahmengröße würdet Ihr tendieren?
Ist der Rahmen auch für Anfänger geeignet?

Grüße

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Meine Bos Idylle Stahlfeder ist jetzt 2 Saisonen ohne Probleme mit Top-Performance und null Wartung gelaufen....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, sind wirklich nur die RaRe Air Gabeln betroffen...

da passt aber das Ansprechverhalten auch nicht so, wie man es von Bos gewohnt ist.
Also im Vergleich zu einer Stahlfeder RaRe und einer Idylle sc (auch luft)
Werd mich aber noch ein bissi mit dem Set up spielen, vl wirds dann ja noch besser.

Wenn nicht, kommt was anderes rein...

PS.: hab eine richtige Aftermarket Gabel und keine, die über YT gegangen ist...

----------


## Ingeborg

> Mein Kollege ist mit 1,83 genau an der Grenze zwischen M und L Rahmen. (Gewicht inkl. Knochen und Ausrüstung 75kg). Zu welcher Rahmengröße würdet Ihr tendieren?
> Ist der Rahmen auch für Anfänger geeignet? Grüße


Kommt drauf an was damit gemacht werden soll. Eher Downhill dann die L (laufruhiger), mehr Freeride mit Trickserein lieber die M (wendiger). Obwohl wenn ich direkt dazwischen liegen auf jeden Fall die L nehmen würde.

----------


## Philipp

Bei der Größe würde ich auch das L empfehlen, das Tues fällt nicht so rießig aus.

Mir gefällt das neue LTD sehr, hab leider dieses Jahr schon ein neues Radl gekauft

----------


## Glenmor

> Mir gefällt das neue LTD sehr, hab leider dieses Jahr schon ein neues Radl gekauft


das is a grund aba kein hindernis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wie war das:
Summe der Bikes, die man braucht = n+1
wobei n die Anzahl der Bikes ist, die man besitzt

----------


## Glenmor

die erste rechnaufgabe de i versteh  :Big Grin: 

hättn in da schul mehr mit bikes rechnen müssn, dann wär i fix besser gwesen  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich wird mir das Teil kaufen.


Allerdings werde ich alles, bis auf die Gabel, weiter verkaufen. 

Bei Interesse PN. Meine Preise setzen sich aus den günstigsten (vergleichbaren) Angeboten aus dem IBC Bikemarkt zusammen. Wer also neue Teile sucht, soll sich melden!

----------


## Speedtrip

Hätte höchstens Interesse am Federbein für mein Moorwood ... weils ja auch ein 267er ist

----------


## Mannie

Also mit den neuen Zocchis Elementen lassen die einen ja schon wirklich stark sabbern...

----------


## hme640

Da könnten sich ja fast interessensgemeinschaften bilden, die sich zammen so a bike besorgen...

----------


## GeorgOCTANE

Noch eine Größen-Frage:
Ich hab bisher nur Freerider und Enduros gehabt, die aber immer in Größe M und die haben perfekt gepasst.
Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass das S bis 174cm geht und erst dann das M empfohlen wird. Ich bin irgendwas zwischen 173 und 174cm groß und jetzt verunsichert. Wäre mein erster echter DHler und mein Ziel wäre normales DH anzufangen.
Also beim DHler auch M (wie bisher immer bei den Freeridern und Enduros) oder doch das S?

LG und danke!
Georg

----------


## willi

Bin das Tues 2.0( nicht LTD) in S  probegerollt. Bin 170 und das S wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu klein.

----------


## noox

Hätte bis jetzt noch nicht gehört, dass die YT außergewöhnlich groß sind. 

Die weitaus meisten, die ich kenne bevorzugen bei dieser Größe ein M. Auch ich.

----------


## Killuha

Ich fahr das LTD von 2012 und hab mit 182 das M genommen.

Gefällt mir sehr gut so, besonders mit dem kurzen Radstand fährt es sich dann sehr verspielt.

Und da ja jetzt keine BOS-Gabeln mehr verbaut werden....  :Big Grin:

----------


## WendiH.

Das Tues 2.0 (M) passt mir mit 178 sehr gut! (Probefahrt)
Werd mir das LTD holen  :Smile:

----------


## bigben

Und wer hat eins?

----------


## WendiH.

Ich! :Big Grin:

----------


## 08willi15

Hat schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung erhalten?

----------


## bigben

Nein nix! :Angry:

----------


## WendiH.

nein leider...

----------


## Killuha

Alle Jahre wieder warten sie aufs LTD. Ist mir damals gleich gegangen  :Smile:  

Wünsch euch, dass ihr bald eine Versandbestätigung bekommt.

Anm.: Wenn ihr die Tracking-Nr. bekommen habt, kann es sein, dass der Versand ewig lang bei 20% steht - ist normal. (Schreibt aber glaub ich YT eh in die Mails rein). Sobald es dann wirklich weggeschickt wurde, gehts meinstens ziemlich schnell. Bei mir hats ab Versand 4 Tage gedauert, dann war das Bike da.

----------


## DownChrime

Bei mir auch noch nichts  :Frown: 
Sitzt hier schon wie auf Nadeln... was fuer eine Qual !

----------


## willi

@ yt industries: euer Mailpostfach ist voll :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wenn draussen noch Schnee liegen würde wie voriges Jahr um die Zeit, wäre es einfacher oder?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GeorgOCTANE

Juhuuuu... ich hab meine Versandbestätigung bekommen  :Smile:

----------


## bigben

Meine ist auch da!  :Wink:

----------


## Marc86

hey bin neu hier  :Smile: 
bin auf der suche nach was neuen!
nun wollt ich wissen welches bike besser ist,da ich mich nich so gut auskenne !
schwanke zwischen 
Canyon Torque DHX Whipzone 
YT Industries Tues 2.0

hätte halt gerne ma nen vergleich 
danke schonma im voraus

----------


## klana_radikala

falscher thread, aber die such funktion hilft dir hier bestimmt weiter, gibt gefühlt schon 100 threads mit dem thema  :Wink: 

on topic: wen ich gewusst hätte wie geil das ltd mit nem anderen laufradsatz in real ausschaut hätt ich mir auch eins geholt

----------


## GeorgOCTANE

Yes... Yeess... Yeeeeeeessssss!!!  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Dem Radl stehen sogar die gelben Deemax Ultimate verdammt gut!

----------


## 08willi15

Jo, hab meines auch erhalten.
Beim Einstellen der Federelemente kam aber die Ernüchterung:
Die haben mir in die Gabel eine zu harte Feder eingebaut.
Sollte eine Standard (76 kg komplett), also 5,5 sein, verbaut wurde aber eine 6,5er.
So komm ich auf max. 40 mm = 20% SAG
Hat noch jemand eine Problem mit Federhärte???
Grüße

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wieso? 20% passen eh.

----------


## noox

Weiß nicht, wie's bei der Marzocchi ist, aber die Boxxer fährt sich mit <20% meist besser.

----------


## Tyrolens

Vorne hart, hinten weich ist kein schlechter Ansatz.
Erst mal die Gabel einfahren, tauschen kann man dann noch immer.

----------

